# Endlich wieder Top End...



## Ansgar (19. September 2007)

Moinsen,

da hatte ich doch jetzt endlich mal die Gelegenheit fuer einen Trip den ich schon lange mal wieder machen wollte - Barra fischen im Top End (Hoher Norden in Australien). Hatte zwar schon im Norden von Queensland auf Barra gefischt, aber diesmal wollte ich tief, tief in die Wildnis - nach Arnhemland (grenzt an den Kakadu Nationalpark und ist Land, das den Australischen Ureinwohner gehoert und deren Regulierung unterliegt). Wie es so aussieht wo die Aboriginees ihr Dasein selbst bestimmen koennen, wollte ich naemlich auch lang schon wissen. Ausserhalb Arnhemland sind sie naemlich eher fuer Alkohol - Probleme und schwere soziale Misstaende in ihren Gemeinden bekannt. 

Also, rein in den Flieger und ab nach Darwin - ich mag Darwin. Ist schon ein recht eigentuemliches Volk dort oben im Top End. Aber mir gefaellt es. Von Darwin in den naechsten Bush-Flieger und nach ner Stunde Flug irgendwo im Nirgendwo auf der Sandpiste runter. Joey, der Typ vom Camp wartete schon - und ab ging es mit dem Landcruiser ueber Schotterpisten die 20 Meilen zum Camp noch weiter im Nirgendwo. Dabei fuhren wir schon durch eine Aborigine-Gemeinde - was etwas schockierend war, denn von einer 'historischen Lebensweise" war hier nichts zu spueren. Muell ueberall, alles verdreckt, 100erte Hunde, usw, usw. Selbst hier - mitten in ihrem Heartland - sieht es anscheinend nicht besser aus. Die jungen Aboriginees wollen anscheinend ueberhaupt nicht mehr in dem historischen Weg leben. Da war ich dann ganz froh, das wir nicht in der Gemeinde lebten.

Am naechsten Morgen ging es um 5 Uhr morgens los - vom Flussdelta kommend fuhren wir immer weiter in den Fluss hoch. Es war Ende Mai - das Ende der Wet season, der sog "Run-off" - die beste Zeit um Barra zu fischen. Durch fast unberuehrte Natur und ohne einen einzigen Menschen oder ein Anzeichen von Zivilisation zu sehen kamen wir an einem kleinen Flussarm an. Roger, der Guide, zeigte mit seinem Finger mitten in einen Haufen kleiner Baeume im Wasser. Da soll ich reinschmeissen?? Das sieht aus wie ein Wobblergrab - und wie soll ich da nen Fisch jemals rausbekommen?? Naja, ich wusste ja schon, dass Barra fischen so ist - und am Riff jiggen ist auch haengertraechtig, also immer rein da! Nachdem sich ein paar Stunden an mehreren Stellen nichts tat waren wir an einer neuen Stelle angekommen. Roger gab das Signal, der Wobbler flog - und bevor der Wobbler die Oberflaeche beruehrte gab es einen Schwall und ein Silberblitz tanzte auf dem Wasser. Barra - Time... Es gibt wenige Arten des Fischens, die so intensiv sind. Immer voll rein in den Busch werfen und jede Sekunde kann ein 50 Pfund Monster mit voller Wucht den Wobbler attackieren und dabei 2m neben dem Boot 2m hoch aus dem Wasser kommen... Nun ja, dieser hatte vielleicht ein Zehntel dieses Gewichtes - und auch die anderen 10 oder so, die wir an der Stelle noch fingen waren aehnlich. Insgesamt fingen wir ca 25 Barras bis 70cm und auf dem Rueckweg sammelten wir unsere Krabbenfallen wieder ein. Eine war voll mit feisten Krabben, die andere hatte ein Krokodil ins tiefe Wasser gezogen und demoliert - wohl um an den Barra-Kopf zu kommen, den wir als Koeder benutzt hatten... Wenigstens gelang es uns die Falle noch zu bergen...

Am naechsten Tag ging es in einen anderen Fluss - nach 2 Stunden abenteuerlicher Fahrt und einer schwungvollen Bootswaesserung (in Abwesenheit einer Slipanlage...) Typ 4 Mann vier Ecken waren wir auf dem Fluss. Heute war ich mit einem Aborigine Guide unterwegs - und der kannte jeden Winkel auf dem FLuss. Am Vortag hatte er mit 2 anderen Angler Barra's bis 1.2m gefangen - ich war guter Hoffnung. Es ging weit hoch in den Fluss vorbei an bunten Voegeln, ueberschwemmten Wiesen mit Wasserlilien, vielversprechenden Wasserlaeufen, Krokodilen und Wasserbueffeln. Leider hatten wir heute kein Glueck - zwar fingen wir ca 50 - 60 Barra's aber der groesste war um die 80cm. Allerdings war es ein Heidenspass, mit leichtem Geraet einen Barra nach dem anderen zu fangen. Sind echte coole Fische... Und der Biss laesst einem das Herz stillstehen - das knallt, das die Heide wackelt...

Nach einem recht aehnlich verlaufenden Tag bin ich dann am letzten Tag noch auf das Meer rausgefahren - um den Queenies, Makrelen, usw nachzustellen. Allerdings war es bedenklich rauh und wir hatten nur ein 6m Boot. Daher konnten wir den guten GT Spot des Guides nicht fischen - allerdings war am Queenie Spot reichlich Action. Wurf auf Wurf attackierten die Queenies die Koeder. Sofort nach dem Biss gehen die Fische in die Luft und schuetteln sich wild - so gehen viele verloren. Der beste Queenie der Tour haengt zum Glueck sicher und ich kann meinen bisher groessten Queenfish von 1.1m landen. Viel groesser werden diese Fische nicht und so bin ich ziemlich happy mit mir. Wir fahren zu einem Makrelen Spot - aber es scheint noch zu frueh zu sein, keine Makrele laesst sich blicken. Dafuer tauchen zwei maechtige Manta Rays direkt unter dem Boot auf - noch so ein Herzstillstands-Moment. Zum Glueck hatte ich die Kamera in der Hand... Wir sind dann noch den ganzen Tag weiter rum gefahren und haben riesige Makrelen Schwaerme gesehen von Fischen so um die 20-30IBS, allerdings wollten sie aus irgendeinem Grund nicht beissen. Auch das anschliessende Trolling in der Flussmuendung auf grosse Salzwasser Barra's blieb ohne Erfolg.

Am naechsten Tag ging es per Flieger wieder zurueck gen Darwin und denn am naechsten Tag weiter nach Hause. 
Fischereilich und bezgl. der Aboriginees war es ein etwas enttaeuschender Trip. Allerdings war die Natur und das Top End auf jeden Fall die (erneute) Reise wert. Es ist eine andere Welt dort oben. Wer Crocodile Dundee gesehen hat weiss was ich meine... Und das NT und insbesondere Darwin hat mich sicher nicht zum letzten Mal gesehen. 

Fotos gibt es morgen oder so.

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Dart (19. September 2007)

*AW: Endlich wieder Top End...*

Thx, für den feinen Bericht...freue mich schon auf die Pics.
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## Ansgar (20. September 2007)

*AW: Endlich wieder Top End...*

So hier die Pix wie versprochen

Leider sieht man hier ja immer nicht viel...

Dorf - ueberall liegt Muell rum
Fluss - so sieht Barra Territorium aus
Fischen - man sieht den Lure hier schlech, ziemlich genau in der Bildmitte und dann etwas hoch - da muss man reinwerfen...


----------



## Ansgar (20. September 2007)

*AW: Endlich wieder Top End...*

Mehr Pix

Kleiner Barra
Guide fischt nen guten Spot
Krabben z Abendessen


----------



## Ansgar (20. September 2007)

*AW: Endlich wieder Top End...*

Und noch mehr pix

Das ist die 'Strasse'

Guide mit Barra


----------



## Ansgar (20. September 2007)

*AW: Endlich wieder Top End...*

UNd noch mehr

Queenie am leichten Geraet

1.1m Queenfish

Manta direkt am Boot


----------



## Jetblack (20. September 2007)

*AW: Endlich wieder Top End...*

Ich BIN neidisch   Super Bericht


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. September 2007)

*AW: Endlich wieder Top End...*

...ich auch....


----------



## MoritzzZZZzzz (20. September 2007)

*AW: Endlich wieder Top End...*

War vor zwei Monaten in OZ.....nicht schön was man da so in den News über die Aboriginiegebiete hören muss.#d
Barramundi....Neid!!
Zum Glück sind die Bilder recht klein, da erkenn ich nix wenn ich die Brille absetze!!! 
Werde wohl mal einen kleinen Angelausflug nach Australien machen, Nz ist ja nicht so weit weg.
Cheers
Moritz


----------



## Ansgar (20. September 2007)

*AW: Endlich wieder Top End...*



MoritzzZZZzzz schrieb:


> Werde wohl mal einen kleinen Angelausflug nach Australien machen, Nz ist ja nicht so weit weg.
> Cheers
> Moritz



Naja, wenn dabei ne Gegeneinladung zum Forellenfischen in NZ rauskommt, denn spiel ich hier auch gerne mal den Guide - da bin ich total selbstlos 

All the best
Ansgar

PS: Ja, ich war auch echt desillusioniert danach, was so die Aboriginees angeht?! Dachte wenigstens in Arnhemland ist die Welt noch in Ordnung, aber das kann man wohl abhaken...
Diese ganze Geschichte mit Sachen speeren, mit Bummerang jagen und Grubs essen ist wohl dieser Tage eher was fuer die Touris. Und fuer den Film "ten canoes" musste der niederlaendische Regisseur den Aboriginees anhand alter Buecher erstmal beibringen wie man Kanus baut.... Ist schon irgendwie krass... Ich verurteile das nicht, weil ich mir vorstellen kann wieviel gebrochenes Herz fuer die Aboriginees da involviert ist und wie sie nicht gerade zivilisiert von den Neuankoemmlingen hier behandelt wurden - und wie schwer das sein muss, mit der "modernen" Welt zurecht zu kommen oder junge Aboriginees von den Werten der alten Welt zu ueberzeugen. Sind halt irgendwo zwischen da und hier und noch nirgendwo richtig angekommen... Zwischen allen Gefuehlen und zwischen allen Stuehlen wie Reinhard Mey so treffend singt...


----------



## goeddoek (20. September 2007)

*AW: Endlich wieder Top End...*

Ansgar - oll Baas #h


Du hest dat recht goed #6 Besten Dank für die tollen Fotos und den feinen Bericht :m

Sach ma - arbeitest Du zwischendurch auch |kopfkrat:q:q:q


----------



## Sailfisch (20. September 2007)

*AW: Endlich wieder Top End...*

Klasse Bericht! Tolle Bilder! UND spitzen Hut! :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Big Fins (20. September 2007)

*AW: Endlich wieder Top End...*

Sehr geil. auch neidisch werd. :k


----------



## Ansgar (21. September 2007)

*AW: Endlich wieder Top End...*

@Goeddoek
Moin, Moin - dammi ick sall mi recht wunnern. Een Tour in't ganze Johr und denn seggst Du ick do nix annerns? Da is de Bock meist fett min Jung... Ick sall mi wunnern,do, ick sall mi wunnern... Viele Gruesse in mein gutes altes Oldenburg! |wavey:

@Sailfisch
Ich kann mich nicht wehren - es erweckt sich mir hier der Eindruck der werte Herr habe eine Abneigung gegen den kultigsten aller Huete? Dabei ist das ein Original Ugly Stick Strohhut zum Kennerpreis von 14.95? :vik:
Skandaloes so was...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## guifri (21. September 2007)

*AW: Endlich wieder Top End...*

mensch ansgar...du siehst ja selbst schon aus wie ein ureinwohner#d:q

sach mal, wat krauchst du da immer noch durch´s gebüsch rum? wird zeit, dass du noch mal ne ordentliche tour auf der baltic sea machst.
|kopfkrat

cu


----------



## Jirko (21. September 2007)

*AW: Endlich wieder Top End...*

huhu ansgar #h

schön, mal wieder was von dir zu lesen... und dann noch so´n schniggen kurzzeiler #6... hoffe, dir geht´s soweit bestens... liebe grüße aus berlin an´s ende der welt #h


----------

